

Are you Living in a Computer Simulation? - deadmansshoes
http://www.simulation-argument.com/simulation.html

======
infinity
This is a famous article of Nick Bostrom from 2002 (published in Philosophical
Quaterly). I saw this first in a seminar on anti-realistic theories of truth.

If we are indeed living inside a simulation, what knowledge can we have about
an external world?

You might also enjoy a discussion of the "brains in a vat" hypothesis:
<http://plato.stanford.edu/entries/brain-vat/>

------
bediger
The following might be rubbish, but it also might be very relevant:
<http://prespacetime.com/index.php/pst/article/view/18>

If you believe (I do), this one might give some pointers to you:
<http://www.transhumanist.com/volume7/simulation.html>

------
rcfox
[http://www.smbc-comics.com/index.php?db=comics&id=2055#c...](http://www.smbc-
comics.com/index.php?db=comics&id=2055#comic)

------
dnautics
Somehow I feel like this explains the decline effect.

